# Ignoring me when called



## ShadowGirl (Jan 21, 2008)

Shadow generally comes when called, as long as she wants to. If she feels that she wants to stay outside a little longer, she will lie down when called. Most of the time she will just stay in one spot until you take her by the collar and bring her in. Sometimes she will run off about 20-30 feet, and lie down again.

Another thing she does is when she sees someone she will run to greet them and say hello (outside in my yard). I can call her and she will ignore me.

I'm guessing she either doesn't quite understand the "come" command? Or is she just trying to be the boss, and do what she wants?

How can I get her to come to me at all times?


----------



## EJQ (May 13, 2003)

To start she has to believe that every time you call her it is going to be a rewarding experience. Having a food reward waiting when she returns will give her some incentive. Keep in mind that they all do it at one time or another and as frustrating as it can be you have to stay cool. How old is she? You could try going back to some basics by putting her on a long line (25 to 30'). Put her in a sit/stay, attached a long line and back up the length of the line. Then call her. As you call, start pulling on the line; when she gets to you put her in a sit and give her a reward.


----------



## ShadowGirl (Jan 21, 2008)

She's 5. I'll try the long line. I am going to enroll in obedience classes with her, but the trainer I want to do it with doesn't have a class starting for another 2 months.


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

This might be a good time for e-collar work in addition to more motivational training. All depends on if you're comfortable considering this tool and ONLY if you have a competent trainer to work with.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

First of all, both of the situations your dog won't come are exactly the problems we all have with our dogs! If your dog is wanting to run have the joy of running to a new person (fun fun fun whoopee) and you are calling him back (zero fun) of course they won't.

And if your dog is having fun in the yard and if they come when you call the fun is over and they have to go to the BORING old house, then they will not.

If what they want to do is more fun than a 'come' then any intelligent dog will 'choose' the fun thing. So unless you have a leash on the dog, you won't get that smart dog to come.

Now, the problem as I described it has all the 'fun' away from you, and you are the 'fun sucker'. So how can you flip that around to make YOU more fun and worth listening and obeying?

How about going in the yard with a handful of chicken? Call your dog, give a piece of chicken and LET HIM GO. Then a few minutes later call him, give him chicken and LET HIM GO. Do this many time for many days. And always after a long time in the yard with you being this wonderful chicken dispenser, use the chicken to also either take the collar when it's really time to go into the house.

You can do the same with A TOY!

Here's some other methods...

http://www.dogforme.com/pages/roadkill.html

http://www.clickersolutions.com/articles/2002/recall.htm

http://www.jersey.net/~mountaindog/berner1/train.htm

Even a video!!!! http://www.expertvillage.com/video/4512_reliable-dog-recall-training-fine-dining.htm


----------



## RubySlippers (Apr 19, 2007)

Great post! I will be the chicken fairy in my backyard now! Ruby gets stubborn and does the same thing. She looks at me like "ya right!"


----------



## tracyc (Feb 23, 2005)

Both my dogs are chow hounds (very food motivated) so I keep the treat jar right by the back door. Even though they are 3 years old, they still get a treat every time they come when called from outside. (I actually just open the door and whistle.) They know that if they run quickly enough, they get a treat. Dawdlers get no treat. It's rare that either dog will dawdle when they hear me whistle.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

> Quote: Even though they are 3 years old, they still get a treat every time they come when called from outside.


I have an 8 year old and a 4 year old and they also STILL get a yummy treat each and every time return into the house. Hey, if I can make coming an easy and fun thing, why shouldn't I?


----------



## DianaB (Jan 3, 2007)

We used the 30 second rule ... two or three times a day, we would call Siena (when she was already on her way so we knew she would come) and when she reached us, we would do a collar grab and then say good girl while giving her the absolute most favorite treats for 30 seconds straight (with her it was cooked salmon or chicken). We would do this a few times a day and eventually she learned that when she comes she gets good things. We only used these 'special' treats for the recall command and the lesser-liked ones for other less important training sessions. 

She is 17 months old now and generally comes when called, unless there is something like a cat or something that makes her prey drive go in full force. Every once in a while she won't but it seemed to work well as a puppy to learn.

Good luck!


----------

